# capul axului prizei de putere a motorului de propulsie



## lletraferida

Bună ! 

Am o rugaminte. Cum zic în engleză asta:

Pompa hidraulică de pe capul axului prizei de putere a motorului de propulsie va avea  un sistem 	de decuplare/ cuplare de la distanță din cabina de comandă.  

The hydraulic pump [located] on the ....................... shall have a remote controlled coupling / decoupling system from the operating control cab. 

Si nu sunt sigură nici de remote controlled, de asemenea. 

Mersi


----------



## farscape

The hydraulic pump (located) on the (upper) end of the engine (_benzină_ or motor _- electric_) power coupling axle, shall have a  remote controlled connect/disconnect system operated  from the control cab.

Note:
- _located_ e OK pentru claritate şi formă, dar merge şi fără
- _upper_: neştiind cum e orientat axul, capul în cauză poate să fie sus, jos, şamd. Dacă informaţia există în context ar fi bine de precizat, dacă nu, nu 
- am înlocuit cuplare prin conectare ca sa evit repetiţia

Later,


----------



## Reef Archer

priză  de  putere/de  forţă/de energie - *power  take  off  (PTO)*

motor de propulsie - *travelling engine*

Aș zice *switch system* sau *trip[ping] system/gear* în loc de _coupling_.


----------



## farscape

Reef Archer said:


> priză  de  putere/de  forţă/de energie - *power  take  off  (PTO)* - cred că e OK şi aşa  deşi termenul e cumva specific pentru tractoare (şi camioane)
> 
> motor de propulsie - *travelling engine* - doar dacă ne referim la motorul cu aburi pentru locomotive al lui George Stephenson  *powertrain* este termenul potrivit sau simplu engine/motor în funcţie de tipul motorului, cu benzină sau electric.
> 
> Aș zice *switch system* sau *trip[ping] system/gear* în loc de _coupling_.
> _switch(ing) system_ este sistem de comutare folosit în general pentru circuite electrice, şi-i un termen deja consacrat
> 
> _trip switch_ - este un fel de siguranţă, un sistem/mecanism de decuplare automată la suprasarcină (sau alarmă) şi nu cred că se potriveşte aici.


----------

